# Layout Evolution



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

The evolution of my layout (s?) over the past year give or take a few months.

There was some others in here but I forgot to take photos, sorry.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

You've come a long way and it lookin' good Annie


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> The evolution of my layout (s?) over the past year give or take a few months.
> 
> There was some others in here but I forgot to take photos, sorry.
> 
> ...



Annie;

Your layout looks pretty good. Each photo shows more progress. Good Job!  Since you have a limited budget, I thought the file below might give you a few low cost ideas.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I think it so cool to watch the layouts evolve......it’s like black and white evolving to colour....


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Well done. I really like your layout.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

It is coming along nicely.
You got me beat as I have stopped running trains as I detail scenery, wire building and street lighting, 
Nice you can run trains and do scenery.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, this illustrates the risk of going back and reopening old threads.... there is a more recent thread on Annie's layout which introduces some very significant changes. Look here: Let’s Start Again…. Again


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

You're right. But I found a link to this thread here:


QueenoftheGN said:


> There’s more to my trial and error then this current setup, Layout Evolution


----------

